# Very discounted house for sale -WA



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

A stunning brand new home is for sale and priced for a very quick sale in Dawesville, just south of Mandurah. 

The house is on a Rolex 1000 golf course with stunning views that ensure 100% privacy. 

Big block with plenty of room for a pool. 

3 bedrooms, one of which is the size of two double bedrooms and perfect to set up as a seperate living area for a teenager wanting their own living area as well as bedroom. 

Family bathroom with with large bath and luxury shower. 

Large study. 

Master suite with stunning on suite with free standing bath and seperate luxury shower and views on two sides.

Huge alfrsco perfect for for entertains and parties. 

Lots of extras such as multi zone air con. 

Two minute walk to the only patrolled beach in the area - you can hear the waves from the house!

Only for members I will thrown in the furniture in the asking price. 

The house is valued at $599k. On the market for $535 for a quick sale and I will throw in most furnishings including a $13,000 leather suite.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

You can view it here

16 Lakeway Retreat Dawesville WA 6211 - House for Sale #121963642 - realestate.com.au


----------

